

Experts lobby UN for 'killer robot' ban - dchs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24941919

======
dljsjr
Previous discussion on the same coverage from The Guardian:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6722693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6722693)

